# Egg share chat March 12th 8pm



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

The chat night for egg sharers this month has been changed to

Monday 12th March from 8pm

Mrs Redcap has kindly agreed to join us am sure she will be glad to help with any egg share questions you may have 

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just a reminder about tonight


----------



## binkyboots (Sep 16, 2006)

oh wow, I'll try to pop in, if I can master the technology


----------

